

Show HN: We built a viral racing game to promote a James Bond giveaway - avree
http://www.getaround.com/007

======
benmanns
This is pretty cool. I tried messing up some of the JavaScript variables
(increasing acceleration, turning speed), and it looks like they do some sort
of server-side validation on your race results. The Ajax POST request includes
your score, the path you took, and the road that the game generated (and
didn't accept my sub-30s score).

I set the game parameters to generate a straight course (set curvy, mountainy
to 0) and got 32.94 seconds, so I'm not sure how some people are getting ~33
seconds honestly.

